# Beach Cruisers



## mickeyc (Jun 27, 2016)

Even if you are in the middle of Iowa, all old balooners are now beach cruisers.  Kinda dumb if you ask me.  I don't like the term at all.

Mike


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 27, 2016)

I agree that calling all ballooners beach cruisers is quite annoying to those of us not near any beach. What I find more annoying is non-bicycle hobby guys calling all balloon tire bikes Schwinns.


----------



## mike j (Jun 27, 2016)

.. and having people yell Peewee Herman as you ride by.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2016)

I am sure it is the left Coast California folks that caused this.
All of my bikes are Beach cruisers....












Totally biased opinion is "the beach is the best place to ride"


----------



## the tinker (Jun 27, 2016)

Beaches?
We aint got no beaches....
We don't need no beaches....
I don't have to ride on no stinkin beaches!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Beaches?
> We aint got no beaches....
> We don't need no beaches....
> I don't have to ride on no stinkin beaches!!



I think that may be because you have not "Cruised" our beaches.







Come on out and ride with us and you will see...
I have more beach/bike pics if desired.


----------



## the2finger (Jun 27, 2016)

Yualll korn farmers can't even spell beech


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2016)

I ride a fair amount and I've heard all of those. The beach cruiser thing doesn't bother me as bad as the Pee Wee Herman reference. When someone says "Hey that looks like a Pee Wee Herman bike" I usually respond with "No, Pee Wee's bike was a POS!" The best one though... guy at car show says "Hey , nice Schwinn" I say "Its not a Schwinn its a Shelby"  he says "I didn't know Schwinn made a Shelby"! Sometimes you just can't fix stupid. V/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 27, 2016)

Or worse, after telling them it's not a Schwinn they reply "_I'll bet you wish it was one huh_". (Italics said with a slack jawed yokel accent)


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 27, 2016)

The best one for me to date, was when I was riding my 1936 Schwinn Motorbike and an old guy walks up to me, and asked if my bike was a Columbia.
I started laughing and told him about the running joke that every old bike is a Schwinn.
He chuckled and then told me that the bike he had when he was a kid was a Columbia.
I told him, he had good taste. Great bikes!


----------



## bairdco (Jun 27, 2016)

I call them beach cruisers, too,  'cause I live near enough to the beach, ride them at the beach, and, because if I say "ballooner," nobody knows what I'm talking about.

Not too many people say "nice schwinn!"  to me anymore, even when I'm riding one.

In fact, I was riding my '48 DX Schwinn klunker a while back, and some guy asked me what it was. When I told him, he said, "no it's not. I have a bunch of schwinns. That's a walmart knock-off." 

I just rode away.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 27, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I ride a fair amount and I've heard all of those. The beach cruiser thing doesn't bother me as bad as the Pee Wee Herman reference. When someone says "Hey that looks like a Pee Wee Herman bike" I usually respond with "No, Pee Wee's bike was a POS!" The best one though... guy at car show says "Hey , nice Schwinn" I say "Its not a Schwinn its a Shelby"  he says "I didn't know Schwinn made a Shelby"! Sometimes you just can't fix stupid. V/r Shawn



 yes the same way here nice schwinn !!!!!! same way at the show with the roadmaster nice .schwinn o well ha ha !!!! i always say look at the head bage and tell me what it is !!!!!


----------



## bairdco (Jun 27, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> ...
> Totally biased opinion is "the beach is the best place to ride"




The best reason to ride at the beach (besides the sun, the ocean, etc) is what you're NOT showing. Sure, pics of you guys and your fancy bikes are real neat, but the po'folks in Iowa aren't gonna be pedaling behind a suntanned beauty wearing a thong...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> yes the same way here nice schwinn !!!!!! same way at the show with the roadmaster nice .schwinn o well ha ha !!!! i always say look at the head bage and tell me what it is !!!!!




Of course that just prompts the next question "What's a head badge?"   V/r Shawn


----------



## the2finger (Jun 27, 2016)

I would rather be lookin at woman or men if that's what you're into than picking school bus size locusts outta my teeth and looking at cows


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 28, 2016)

_*Hey Pee-Wee! The Pickers would buy that Schwinn Beach Cruiser!!! *_


----------



## Boris (Jun 28, 2016)

I know very little about fountain pens and could only relate to a fountain pen collector with my limited knowledge. I'd hope that person would be gracious enough forgive my naivety.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

the tinker said:


> View attachment 334039



That's one homely looking broad! V/r Shawn


----------



## the2finger (Jun 28, 2016)

I feel lunch coming up


----------



## vincev (Jun 28, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I know very little about fountain pens and could only relate to a fountain pen collector with my limited knowledge. I'd hope that person would be gracious enough forgive my naivety.



I bet you could find a fountain pen collector in Portland.probably even a club.


----------



## syclesavage (Jun 29, 2016)

Or as I had at a car show guys ask me if they were Schwinn's I stated NO I don't have Schwinn's in my collection he say's well what are they I tell him what I had and he says I didn't know that they made anything else other than a Schwinn back then.


Freqman1 said:


> I ride a fair amount and I've heard all of those. The beach cruiser thing doesn't bother me as bad as the Pee Wee Herman reference. When someone says "Hey that looks like a Pee Wee Herman bike" I usually respond with "No, Pee Wee's bike was a POS!" The best one though... guy at car show says "Hey , nice Schwinn" I say "Its not a Schwinn its a Shelby"  he says "I didn't know Schwinn made a Shelby"! Sometimes you just can't fix stupid. V/r Shawn


----------



## syclesavage (Jun 29, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> That's one homely looking broad! V/r Shawn



 Hillary was ugly then and is uglier more now. I don't see what Bill saw in her in the first place.


----------



## mike j (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey, which way to the beach.


----------



## the2finger (Jun 29, 2016)

JEEZ, I'm glad that things not a CWC bike


----------



## bairdco (Jun 29, 2016)

Movie buffs have dissected pee wee's bike pretty much down the the last nut and bolt. Supposedly 6 were built for the movie, so using a common Schwinn DX was a good idea.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 29, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Yualll korn farmers can't even spell beech



Not only do Korn farmer's not know how to spell Beech, but one thing they know is how to "Beech" about everything under the Sun.


----------



## the2finger (Jun 29, 2016)

The VATO's say beech


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 3, 2016)

Yesterday, I had my 6 bikes displayed on the front lawn. All 6 have display cards with info on them. Sure enough, had 1 Pee Wee and 3 Schwinn references (none of my bikes are Schwinns). For the non bike people, "Schwinn" is a generic term for any bike because it's the only brand on the tip of their tongue. I can understand that. It's more ignorance than stupidity. I DO have a problem with the Pee Wee deal though. He asked if my Color Flow was a Pee Wee Herman bike. I asked him if he saw the movie. He said yes. I said "Does that look like the Pee Wee bike to you?" He said "Sure does." I quickly gathered myself and walked away, as the difference between ignorance and stupidity became crystal clear. Miller time.


----------



## the2finger (Jul 3, 2016)

Pee Wee would be proud to ride your Colorflow... To the XXX theater oops I'm in trouble now


----------

